# FS410av 041 aftermarket pistons



## BenBH (Jun 23, 2018)

It's been a whole day since I posted on this, did you miss me?! Finally dug into this machine and yup...due for a top end rebuild. I've done my searches on the aftermarket pistons for the FS410av (aka 041 motor) and see that the two most popular brands of AM pistons are Meteor and Episan but I'll be darned if I can find either one of them. For aftermarkets the ones I'm finding are Mako, Hyway, and an unnamed brand from the aftermarket parts pusher on here . There are a couple of OEM Stihl ones on ebay for around 100 bucks each and if that's the best option I'll do it but thought I'd ask around first. As long as we're on the subject....may as well be replacing gaskets so we don't lean 'er out right away too. Any recommendations on where to go/brands to use for those? Thanks a bunch!

Ben

*note* Added tags for other similar models in case anyone else goes searching in 2018....08/09/10 seemed to be the newest info I could find on here.


----------



## Timberjack zack (Jul 3, 2018)

I have a good 041 piston and rings from a used saw of you would like to buy it?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

